# Dam people



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

1st hand report 2 hunters 33 ducks over the limit over 20 redheads they got busted today off gieger rd I also over heard a guy saying his buddy and another guy killed 78 ducks the other day i sure hope its the same guys . I do know the dnr took everything from the 2 they busted today and i mean everything both trucks a boat guns decoys evrything the 2 guys had.


Way to go thank you To the COs that busted them


----------



## coyoteman34 (Oct 17, 2008)

hangem high I wonder if thier last name was foiles? lol


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

it would be nice if they did some time.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Immediate reaction- Who carries that many shells with them? 25 for me on a good day. 

Damn Foiles out there I bet. Not sentenced till Dec. right?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

MCMANN said:


> 1st hand report 2 hunters 33 ducks over the limit over 20 redheads they got busted today off gieger rd I also over heard a guy saying his buddy and another guy killed 78 ducks the other day i sure hope its the same guys . I do know the dnr took everything from the 2 they busted today and i mean everything both trucks a boat guns decoys evrything the 2 guys had.
> 
> 
> Way to go thank you To the COs that busted them


About time the DNR did something usefull! Way to go


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great job keep up the good work.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Immediate reaction- Who carries that many shells with them? 25 for me on a good sentenced till Dec. right?


...


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, just can't even fathem that. Just can't believe people like that are out there. Its scary. I hope some jail time goes with that! No respect for the wildlife there. U got me going now.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

MCMANN said:


> 1st hand report 2 hunters 33 ducks over the limit over 20 redheads they got busted today off gieger rd I also over heard a guy saying his buddy and another guy killed 78 ducks the other day i sure hope its the same guys . I do know the dnr took everything from the 2 they busted today and i mean everything both trucks a boat guns decoys evrything the 2 guys had.
> 
> 
> Way to go thank you To the COs that busted them


Unreal! They should lose everything. I hope they get fined for each bird over there limit and lose there hunting rights for life.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

This is going to be a federal thing, right :evil::evil::evil:?


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Immediate reaction- Who carries that many shells with them?


I have 4 boxes in my bag at all times. Some days I shoot better than others. Plus the kids I've been hunting with this year never seem to have enough shells with them.

How can anyone with a true passion for waterfowl shoot that many, let alone go over the limit. It just plain pisses me off.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Where did this take place? I hope the courts ruin their lives!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Off geiger rd on the bay


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

very cool..... enough is enough... these guys have been tearing it up for yrs... happy to see it came to an end....


----------



## ccase79 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so glad that they got caught, absolute disrespect for our resources. The law cant dish out what those fools deserve


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

That makes up for the state park that was locked up this am where i have hunted in the past. Great job CO,s


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Never ceases to amaze me at how stupid people can get...


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Even a fraction of those numbers are horrendous. String 'em up, Warden...


----------



## bayman160 (Oct 6, 2010)

Does not surprise me at all. You could not ask for more perfect weather to hunt open water in a boat or off shore. In the past I have had opportunity's to do the same thing but it's not worth it. Take you limit with a gun and then enjoy nature at it's finest and break out the camera. No limit on pictures. You don't get a good blow like this in the early part of the season. Looks like these slobs memories of a "great hunt" will be a little expensive.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

are they locals? rose island maybe?

glad they got busted. dang save some for me darn it...btw thanks for the tip, time to hunt gieger for leftovers....lol.

be aweful curious to find out who this was... i'll have to do some poking around


----------

